# Nov 25th marks one year



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I can't believe a year went by so quickly. I can't believe my baby would have been a year old!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

s mama


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I was thinking about you the other day, because Mackenzie's birthday lies right between my November babes. What are you doing on Sunday? Anything?


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Happy birthday Mackenzie


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

peace and comfort to you and your family


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday MacKenzie


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

Your baby Mackenzie shares my birthday. I will light a candle and think of her.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

Peace to you and your family. Mackenzie will never be forgotten.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

love and strength to you and your family








birthday blessings Mackenzie


----------



## SquibsNCrackers (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I remember reading your story, and I can't believe it's been a year already, either. All the best...


----------



## cubasianchica (Jun 18, 2007)

oh hun, my heart goes out to you. I think about that too. My due date is april 2nd... my stillborns 1yr birthday will be 2 weeks before. I cant believe that by the time my son is born my daughter would have been a year old. it does pass by fast.... too fast. I will remember her every year (and all the time in between) as Im sure you will. Lots of hugs!


----------

